# Maple Burl Owl Hooter



## James (May 25, 2014)

While everyone else slept in this morning, I headed to the shop and spun this Maple Burl owl hooter from some gnarly looking maple @windyridgebowman traded me a while back. Had to piece it together, but it is hard to tell. All four sides showing off the grain.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2014)

VERY cool piece of wood- Nice call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 25, 2014)

Spectacular grain and figure !


----------



## Wildthings (May 25, 2014)

That is off the charts - with that awesome grain it's hard to see where the two parts intersect. Don't lay that on the forest floor - you'll never find it!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (May 25, 2014)

That is a beauty. I have had requests for that burl more than anything I turned this year. I was lucky to get some of it too and it makes beautiful calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 25, 2014)

Looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (May 25, 2014)

That is really nice. Love calls turned from burl and you did an outstanding job on that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 25, 2014)

Wow James. That has got some grain figure going on- all over. You did .

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 25, 2014)

That looks great James.
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 25, 2014)

that's just plain nasty james . great work on a great piece of maple

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (May 25, 2014)

Good job James, you sure make that ugly wood of mine look good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (May 26, 2014)

windyridgebowman said:


> Good job James, you sure make that ugly wood of mine look good.


Well the ugly wood makes it easy!


----------



## myingling (May 26, 2014)

Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

